# Karpfen sauer eingelegt !!!



## Holger_M (2. Oktober 2005)

Hat hier jemand von Euch schon einmal probiert Karpfen sauer einzulegen ?
A'la Bratheringe mit Weißfischen oder änlich.
Ein russischer Fischerkollege hat mir was von Karpfen (roh) in 70% Essig gekocht erzählt, vorgeschwärmt.
Konnte leider kaum was verstehen.
Kennt hier jemand ein Rezept und schmeckt Karpfen eingelegt überhaupt ?


----------

